# petsolutions.com



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

I've ordered from www.petsolutions.com several times and thought I'd give them a post here as I haven't seen them mentioned yet. They have comparable (and sometimes better) prices than bigals and their shipping rates are fair (and generally faster than bigals). They also ship glass canopys, which most sites don't. I've ordered from them about 3-4 times and never been dissappointed. Their goods are always packaged well and arrive safely (liquids or glass). The only negative I can think of is that they don't carry as wide a range of plant supplies (ferts, etc.) as some other online retailers.

Artgecko


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been a satisfied customer of Pet Solutions for years. I agree with everything in the above post. You can find better prices on some things if you know where to look, but for the most part they'll have the lowest price. They also don't sell Kordon Breather bags or the type of heat packs most of us use for shipping. I go to kensfish.com for those things. 

For the average hobbyist, Pet Solutions is an excellent place to find pretty much all you need for cats, dogs, small animals, reptiles, ponds, fish, and birds at a good price. Fast shipping, very well packed boxes and the convenience of online shopping. They'll also send you free catalogs by mail, if you like. They've never gotten my order wrong...yet!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Me too. Happy.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I have used them and very satisfied, I also like PetMountain.com and Petdiscounters.com Never had a problem with them.
wilma


----------



## marcinsmok (Nov 15, 2008)

First thing- that is my first post on this forum so hi everyone.
My last order was with petsolutions and I have to say I'm quite happy with my choice. I could find better prices on particular items but total price difference between petsolutions and other large online retailers wasn't big. I've chosen them cause they have a lot of plumbing parts like hose reductions, loc-line parts and python replacements etc...
Shipping was fast and everything was well-packed. They've got my reccomendation.


----------



## wls (Jul 6, 2009)

I ordered once from them and was completely satisfied with shipping time, packaging and pricing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Marcinsmok!


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I have purchased from Pet Solutions many times, no problems with them.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Petsolutions is one of my favorite online retailers and the fact that they ship USPS is a HUUUUUUUUUUGE plus for those living in Hawaii where shipping can often cost more than the product. Drsfostersmith is not as good simply because of the shipping issue but the prices and customer service are definitely good there as well.


----------



## Loaded_To_The_Gills (Aug 23, 2009)

I ordered several items on sale once from Petsolutions. I have them Bookmarked and check often before I buy anywhere else.

Fast, well packed shipping too.


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

Their customer service is A+, even months after purchase, IME.


----------

